# Lazy gets!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not your fucking personal butler so get your fucking lazy arses off your seats and get your own drinks.

The youth of today are such lazy fuckers. They expect to be waited on hand and foot. Surprised that you don't want me to drink the fucking drink for you as well!

It's an office environment where you're supposed to take turns. It's called 'being part of a team'!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

unless of course you're the tea boy... :wink:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Milk no sugar. Thank you :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

White with 2 pls


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Julie Andrews for me please ( white, none )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's getting very dry round here!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Julie Andrews for me please ( white, none )


You've seen S.O.B. too then :wink:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> It's an office environment where you're supposed to take turns. It's called 'being part of a team'!


Ah modern times and the PC brigade, I take it bullying the "new boy" to make the brews has fallen by the wayside :roll:

No doubt you'd be up before an industrial tribunal within a week now :?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Julie Andrews for me please ( white, none )
> ...


What's S.O.B?

Just a saying I use, along with Whoopie Goldberg ( black, none )


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

fastasflip said:


> > It's an office environment where you're supposed to take turns. It's called 'being part of a team'!
> 
> 
> Ah modern times and the PC brigade, I take it bullying the "new boy" to make the brews has fallen by the wayside :roll:
> ...


Me no understand.

Do you deny the existance of 'taking it in turn' these days then?

Is it supposed to fall on the youngest and newest recruit?, (I fall into the latter but not the former!).

Fuck that. They're just a bunch of lazy cnuts!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Your only the new boy until the next one comes along, is that not taking turns?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What, I have to do it until the next person arrives?

FUCK THAT!

I'm not making tea/coffee for some pug faced, spotty, cheesy arsed teenager. He's in the real world now. Can't expect his colleagues to wipe his arse like his Mum does!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


It's THE film where Julie Andrews gets her breasts out - well - I say breasts, but that's being generous :wink:

That's what I thought you meant - White with none :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> What, I have to do it until the next person arrives?
> 
> FUCK THAT!
> 
> I'm not making tea/coffee for some pug faced, spotty, cheesy arsed teenager. He's in the real world now. Can't expect his colleagues to wipe his arse like his Mum does!


Wotch it! He might want more from you. Has he been giving you the 'eye'?  :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Neil, STFU and make the bloody tea!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ohhhh, careful. You were close to using a swear word there fella!!!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Isn't "bloody" considered swearing any more then <insert "up yours" smilie> :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeth :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a suggestion, but you could always try telling them to piss of and get their own brew. Coffee NATO, ta :lol:

Go on, give it a go :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And ..........If you're asked to be in work at 7:45am then you get your fucking lazy arses in work by 7:45am. Not fucking 7:58 which is 2 minutes before calls come in.

Fucking lazy arsed youngsters! :x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WE start at 9am.

So why do the 2 youngsters get here at 10 past 9, then the first thing they do is sit down and make a coffee.

At lunchtime (1 - 2 ) they bugger off, then return at just after 2 then sit and eat their sandwiches ?

:x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fucking right. They do that here.

Get in late - make coffee.

Lunchtime - Go for a piss 10 minutes before lunch (GO IN YOUR FUCKING LUNCHTIME!)

Lunchtime - Get back late

After lunch - Make another drink.

Hometime - Go for a piss 10 minutes before they go home (WAIT TIL YOU GO HOME!)

Lazy fucking sciving youngsters.

Fucking close to walking out today and telling them to get on with it! :x


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

How about get in late then get out the cereal and use all the milk!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> How about get in late then get out the cereal and use all the milk!


Thats our art editor...

Luckily I take black coffee but the others moan like feck :lol:

How about leave all the cups and spoons dirty?

How about warm up all sorts of shite in the kitchen microwave and let the stink waft between the offices...

How about never ever buying anything for the teas / coffees?

Now whenever I find a filthy cup lying about... I just hurl it in the outside dustbin.

Now we are down to 5 mugs for about 8 people :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Get in late - make coffee.
> 
> Lunchtime - Go for a piss 10 minutes before lunch (GO IN YOUR FUCKING LUNCHTIME!)
> 
> ...


Don't you do this then? Take a leaf out their book and try it! You might not get so uptight with them. You know the saying, 'if you can't beat them join them' :wink:

You love your job really  :-*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh get a fucking grip, you only live once, everyone was young once :!:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck off will ya. I was young but not a lazy fucker!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Right, I go home in 15 mins ..........so I'm off for a piss and a dump now!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

get a commode you shit filled griper


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Right, I go home in 15 mins ..........so I'm off for a piss and a dump now!


Ahem (cough) 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=81124


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh yeah! :lol:

Good job I just had a 15 minute piss then eh! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

A 22 year old lad I work with phoned from his mobile to my mobile and looked at me across 10m of office space to ask for some input on something. I told him to stop being an a*se and walked over to his desk. Ten minutes later he called me again! Youth of today!!! :?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> What, I have to do it until the next person arrives?
> 
> FUCK THAT!
> 
> I'm not making tea/coffee for some pug faced, spotty, cheesy arsed teenager. He's in the real world now.


He could be your boss five years from now.  We all take turns in the office including the boss.



TTotal said:


> WE start at 9am.
> 
> So why do the 2 youngsters get here at 10 past 9, then the first thing they do is sit down and make a coffee.
> 
> ...


Because they get away with it. Wouldn't and doesn't happen in my place fucken chancers..


----------

